# Angel MBTI



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I was just wondering what the MBTI types of the characters in Angel 
You know, the spin-off of Buffy the Vampire Slayer
These are my guesses:
Angel: INFJ (probably)
Cordelia: ESFP (in Buffy she's probably an ESTJ but she's definitely an INFJ in Angel)
Wesley: INTJ
Gunn: ISTP
Fred: INFP
Lorne: ENFJ
Spike: ISxP
Harmony: ESFP
Kate: ENTJ
Doyle: Possibly ISFP

Lindsey: I think possibly INTP, but it's interesting to see. It's not really that obvious
Lilah: ENTJ
Darla: ENTP
Gavin: Definitely ISTJ


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Angel: ISFX. I tend to think ISFJ, but he may be ISFP.
Coredelia: ESTJ. That girl is a Te-dom: she says whatever she's thinking!

Not sure about the others, it's been awhile since I watched Angel.


----------



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

Darla, she's an ENFP, she uses Te not Ti, she can be a leader, and she doesn't express any emotions even when pregant, a Fe user, even tertiary would be more "over the place" emotionaly talking I guess but ENTP and ENFP can look really similar.

Cordelia always and forever ESTJ!! 

Angel, I'll ISFJ

Wesley: ISTJ
Gunn: ISTP
Fred: ENTP - Ti/Fe and Ne dom for sure
Lorne: ENFJ
Spike: ISFP
Harmony: ESFJ
Kate: ENTJ
Doyle: ENFP? I don't know


----------



## Kdiosa (Jun 2, 2016)

What about Connor? I'll ESTP/istp


----------

